# أريد دائره لتقوية اشارة المحمول



## aboziddd (10 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم

أعاني من انعدام اشارة المحمول في منزلي في حين ان الاشاره خارج المنزل قويه !!

أنا من مصر - القاهره 

لم اجد جهاز يباع في السوق 

ولذلك فكرة في صنع دائره 

هل من مساعده ؟

شكرا جزيلا


----------

